
Journey into a CPU - ohjeez
http://imgur.com/gallery/ynPeX
======
rkallos
If I'm not mistaken, the original article for this album is
[http://www.sciencystuff.com/?p=24](http://www.sciencystuff.com/?p=24)

------
majormjr
I'm getting a 404.

